
An actual guy named “Null” messes up people's databases - thepumpkin1979
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-do-i-correctly-pass-the-string-null-an-employees-proper-surname-to-a-so
======
higherpurpose
Database Admins HATE Him!

------
15155
Good ol' Bobby Tables.

------
casper60
Thanks for putting a smile on my face :) Great explanation on stack overflow.

------
cardiffspaceman
For some, the real story is how far the S.O. thread strays from solutions.

